# 2007 Sydney Floorplans



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like Keystone updated the Sydney page with new floorplans.
Just ran across them. Quite the nice U shaped rear kitchen on one of the 5th wheels!

Sydney floorplans


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

A fiver with two bunks would be nice. I only see it in a toy hauler though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the double slide out on the 32FRLDS

Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

double slide would be a huge living area.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> A fiver with two bunks would be nice. I only see it in a toy hauler though.


What's wrong with a toy hauler?? 
You got something to say? Why don't you say it to my face huh?? LOL!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Too bad Keystone made the Sydney's a separate line. Now everyone who gets a new one with have SOB.









At least that helps my arguement to keep the 26RS with the DW, "...Hon, if you want to stay an Outbacker, then we can't get that 31RQS, it's not an Outback."

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice try Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Nice try Tim


I'll second that









Check again Tim the Sydney is still on the Outback page at the bottom.

Under your plan I could make you a sweet deal on a 27









John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I DW told me to quit looking at new campers









OTOH I did tell her we are going to go the RV show at Quincy IL next weekend









She said ok only if she gets to go to Hobby Lobby and eat at the Chinese Buffet.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Looks like Keystone updated the Sydney page with new floorplans.
> Just ran across them. Quite the nice U shaped rear kitchen on one of the 5th wheels!
> 
> Sydney floorplans










Still no bed slide. It makes such a difference in closet/storage space...

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh man...I need a big TV...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Oh man...I need a big TV.


You know, Jim, they do make bigger tv's!









They have these places called auto dealerships that even sell them.









Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Too bad Keystone made the Sydney's a separate line. Now everyone who gets a new one with have SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was at the NJ RV Show last weekend, I ran into Brian Hyde from Keystone. I asked him why Keystone separated the Sydney on the website. He said that the Sydney line had at least 8 models of it's own & is higher end than the original OB, construction is better quality, stronger materials, etc... 
However they would frequently run into the problem of customer's not wanting to pay a bigger price tag b/c of it being an OB. So, they decided to separate them.

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

When


> I was at the NJ RV Show last weekend, I ran into Brian Hyde from Keystone. I asked him why Keystone separated the Sydney on the website. He said that the Sydney line had at least 8 models of it's own & is higher end than the original OB, construction is better quality, stronger materials, etc...
> However they would frequently run into the problem of customer's not wanting to pay a bigger price tag b/c of it being an OB. So, they decided to separate them.


Oh, no, not SOB!









At lest, they have Outback on them! Whew!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> When
> 
> 
> > I was at the NJ RV Show last weekend, I ran into Brian Hyde from Keystone. I asked him why Keystone separated the Sydney on the website. He said that the Sydney line had at least 8 models of it's own & is higher end than the original OB, construction is better quality, stronger materials, etc...
> ...


For now Mark, not sure if future models will have the OB name on them?







I didn't think to ask him that, but it sure did sound like that was the direction they are heading in w/ the Sydneys.

Tami


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

If my wife has her way, I will be a 5'er SOB at sometime anyway. We really like the bunks in our 28BHS and the Sydney line only has Quad bunks. Too much trailer for just 3 of us. I can stay Keystone, but would have to go Cougar to get the floorplan I want.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> I DW told me to quit looking at new campers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds fair to me...actually sounds like a good deal.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> If my wife has her way, I will be a 5'er SOB at sometime anyway. We really like the bunks in our 28BHS and the Sydney line only has Quad bunks. Too much trailer for just 3 of us. I can stay Keystone, but would have to go Cougar to get the floorplan I want.


How 'bout a good deal on a 29FBHS fiver? Bet I could find you one








Well, maybe in a few years.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> If my wife has her way, I will be a 5'er SOB at sometime anyway. We really like the bunks in our 28BHS and the Sydney line only has Quad bunks. Too much trailer for just 3 of us. I can stay Keystone, but would have to go Cougar to get the floorplan I want.


How 'bout a good deal on a 29FBHS fiver? Bet I could find you one








Well, maybe in a few years.
[/quote]

See...I knew you were looking at a new 5er Jeff. You going to surprise us at the PNW Rally or wait until Zion to show us the new Outback?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If my wife has her way, I will be a 5'er SOB at sometime anyway. We really like the bunks in our 28BHS and the Sydney line only has Quad bunks. Too much trailer for just 3 of us. I can stay Keystone, but would have to go Cougar to get the floorplan I want.


How 'bout a good deal on a 29FBHS fiver? Bet I could find you one








Well, maybe in a few years.
[/quote]

See...I knew you were looking at a new 5er Jeff. You going to surprise us at the PNW Rally or wait until Zion to show us the new Outback?
[/quote]

I have a theory...

1. Buy at a great price
2. Enjoy the new Outback for a while
3. Wash and wax it
4. Put balloons on it and park it in a highly visible spot
5. Sell it outright for a good price
6. Repeat point # 1 with a different floor plan

Ah, if only it was that easy!
Maybe I could get a job with Keystone field testing new floor plans


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That makes me wonder who has own the most Outbacks. I think there are a handful of folks that are on their second.

Anyone on a 3rd?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That makes me wonder who has own the most Outbacks. I think there are a handful of folks that are on their second.
> 
> Anyone on a 3rd?


John is on his third. He still has two sitting in his yard.

Jared


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Looks like Keystone updated the Sydney page with new floorplans.
> Just ran across them. Quite the nice U shaped rear kitchen on one of the 5th wheels!
> 
> Sydney floorplans










Still no bed slide. It makes such a difference in closet/storage space...

Sluggo
[/quote]
From what I understand in talking to a friend that is a salesman of Outbacks, they most likely will not ever have the bed slide.

The major selling point of the Sydney Outback line is the light weight compared to other fivers. If you add every kind of slide that others have, they will no longer be light weight for their class.

They are still a midprofile height fifth wheel also, I've never seen a midprofile with a bed slide.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> From what I understand in talking to a friend that is a salesman of Outbacks, they most likely will not ever have the bed slide.
> 
> The major selling point of the Sydney Outback line is the light weight compared to other fivers. If you add every kind of slide that others have, they will no longer be light weight for their class.
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me. I do like the bedroom slides, though.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> From what I understand in talking to a friend that is a salesman of Outbacks, they most likely will not ever have the bed slide.
> 
> The major selling point of the Sydney Outback line is the light weight compared to other fivers. If you add every kind of slide that others have, they will no longer be light weight for their class.
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you Steve, but the Sprinter line of 5th wheels is more or less a copy of the Sidney line.
Here are some pictures of an '06 Sprinter.


























This Sprinter is 33.5 feet long and compares to the 32FRLDS, and it is only 400lbs heavier than the Sidney. They did change the nose of the Sprinter a little this year, but other than that it is basically the same trailer as the Sidney.

I think someone said in an earlier post that they talked to a Keystone rep and was told the Sidney line was being upgraded above the Outback line. That is why they decided to separate the two. I'm not saying this is what they are going to do with the Sidney, but it could be one option they have.

Leon


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a theory...

1. Buy at a great price
2. Enjoy the new Outback for a while
3. Wash and wax it
4. Put balloons on it and park it in a highly visible spot
5. Sell it outright for a good price
6. Repeat point # 1 with a different floor plan

Ah, if only it was that easy!
Maybe I could get a job with Keystone field testing new floor plans 








[/quote]

It really is that easy

2004 26rs

2005 27rsds

2007 32bhds

The only thing is I will have to sit on the 27 until spring but I don't mind

John


----------



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

I will sell you my 29FBHS only 2 Months old. I am really wanting the new model 5er thats like the Roo with the garage in the rear.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> I will sell you my 29FBHS only 2 Months old. I am really wanting the new model 5er thats like the Roo with the garage in the rear.


See, there is always someone willing to help out a fellow Outbacker


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

B-Man said:


> I will sell you my 29FBHS only 2 Months old. I am really wanting the new model 5er thats like the Roo with the garage in the rear.


If you're serious about selling, send me some pics and info on it, price, options,ect.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> I will sell you my 29FBHS only 2 Months old. I am really wanting the new model 5er thats like the Roo with the garage in the rear.


If you're serious about selling, send me some pics and info on it, price, options,ect.
Thanks, Scott
[/quote]

SWEET....another Win-Win situation!


----------

